# Fanfiction?



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone here write it? Why or why not? Is there a particular series you like to write about?

I'd like to know because I'm writing a fanfic story soon. :3


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I write fanfiction, but it's mainly for writing exercising purposes only. I do think writing fanfic stuff has helped become a better writer, especially at doing good and in depth descriptions and narrations. I also try and create my own characters.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 4, 2009)

Depends. Does writing fan fics of your own stuff considered fan fics? or is that considered canon?


----------



## panzergulo (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't write it. I don't really read it either. So there. Also:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47547

We have discussed about this already. In length.


----------



## CathoraGal (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't usually, though every once in awhile I write a Lion King fan fiction. x3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2009)

panzergulo said:


> I don't write it. I don't really read it either. So there. Also:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47547
> 
> We have discussed about this already. In length.


Oh, my bad. Didn't see that. >.>


----------



## panzergulo (Sep 5, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Oh, my bad. Didn't see that. >.>



No problem. The conclusion was pretty much: "Fanfic isn't evil, but it is often bad." Not that there wouldn't be good fanfic, but some folks just don't have the patience to really learn anything about the characters they write about. Plus, writing good prose applies to fanfic as much as it does to original stories; If you can't write, you can't write. Spelling, grammar and storytelling are the same regardless of the variety of the written medium.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't read it, I don't write it. But I have to really consider that there are worse things around (Full life consequences).


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 5, 2009)

I MOSTLY D O ANIME OR MANGA, DEPENDING ON WHAT SERIES I like (sorry,  capslock)
i try to write IN CHARACTER, and i rarely write anything more than a oneshot. chap fics hate me... in my fanfiction.net account i got tons of oneshots/drabbles,inclding ONE deathfic.

(warning, most of my fics are shonen ai pairing


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 5, 2009)

an internet comic, i did fan fic about, sadly no updates. 40 pages, im not near done either.


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 8, 2009)

I tried a fanfic before, just couldn't flesh out the plot right.

It's good to try it (especially if you don't roleplay), because using other characters and trying to stick to how they would react helps out. Staying "in character" and such.


----------



## Murphy Z (Sep 8, 2009)

My friend visited one of those fan fiction sites and found well over 99% of the stories are [insert video game or TV character] is in high school and is romantically interested in [insert a character of the opposite sex from that game or show]. Sometimes there's even a "love triangle" involving [insert another character, usually the bad guy from that game/show].
    The writing isn't as abysmal as I imagined (I set the bar pretty low), though it is horribly formulaic (there's literally hundreds of them and they all look almost the same) and well, high-schoolish. But the comment pages are filled with "I demand moar!," so that stuff seems to fill that audience's need- high school drama by and for high schoolers. Nobody there seems to be at all interested in writing as "art," let alone a career or whatever. 
    At least the little FA fan fiction I read seems to at least change things up more and not everyone is writing about Cloud (from Final Fantasy) having algebra homework and is about to ask Tifa on a date.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 8, 2009)

I work on faintly a very short per part kind of thing, but persaonaly I am not a fan of them, even thought it is a fan fic that I made I over loaded weith with my own OC's.


----------



## TDK (Sep 8, 2009)

I did a few fanfics, finished a half way decent South Park one (snicker), didnt finish an ambitious Rocko's Modern Life one (snicker) and didn't get any where near done with two Newshounds fics (HILARITY). 

Fanfics are great for beginners, because instead of having to come up with all of the details, some of it is already done for you and you can focus on plot and character development... unless its porn.


----------



## LuceFox (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, I didn't expect that this many people would be against it... o-0 Sure, there are lots of bad ones out there, but there are also some that are very, very good.
I, along with a few of my friends, are dedicated to filling fanfiction sites with things that are actually decent. Needless to say, I'm writing one in another window right now.
The fandoms I normally stick to are Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, and Devil May Cry. (DMC fanfiction, in my opinion, needs good writers...) However, I'm also in the middle of a Metroid fic, and I've tried my hand at writing things for Silent Hill, Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro, and Starcraft.
Still, I tend to stick with DMC.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to write fanfics compulsively a few years ago. It slowed down more recently but I still like to write the odd fanfic every so often.


----------

